# Flush King & Accessories in Canada?



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

Hello,

I am looking to buy a Flush King and other accessories in Canada (Ontario). Searching around RV dealers here, I've found a general lack of knowledge and stock for many items including the Flush King (no, I don't want a Hydro Flush). Any Canadians out there with good accessory dealers available? Trying to avoid Camping World to save on the exchange and shipping costs, but might be unavoidable.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know if this helps any, but try rvwholesalers.com. Might be cheaper.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

What part of Canada are you from? I am on the outskirts of the GTA in Ontario.

I have several dealers I go to for parts.

Thor


----------



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm in Whitby/Durham region. My original dealer didn't even know what a flush king was, so I was pretty worried. I tried Peterborough RV, which is near my trailer storage, and they recommended an Ultra Flush at approximately double the markup of Camping World. Without considering the Ultra Flush was not a good alternative to a Flush King, I am starting to set my sites on Camping World.

Fred


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Fred,

Did you try Campkins? Since they increased their dealership size they seem to have a good deal more inventory. CIS always seemed to not have much stock or variety to me.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne is right they just increased their size. How about Camping in Style. I found they can order anything but mark it up. Walmart can order it is as well if another store carries it.

I believe Camping In Style charges $60 for part plus install (1-1 1/2 hrs) which I guess at $140 plus tax.

How about C.T I just saw Max Air vents on sale for $31!!!

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm taking my TT in this weekend for service ... had a tear in the awning since we picked it up (about an inch in length) I have been waiting until the end of season to take it in. Also have a piece of trim that came off in the slide out.

When I'm in I will ask about the flush king pricing and labour and see what they say. Hey, I might just get one installed while my TT is there.

Wayne


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I had a flush king and it works fairly well but takes time. I recently installed a Quickie Flush takes a little work to install but well worth the effort. The Quickie flush works way better and i can prefill my tank and put in chemicals before we leave on a trip. Now i use the flush king just so i can see whats coming out of the tank and flush until clean. It takes about half the time to fush now. (JMHO)

Jim


----------

